# The best reason to be a prepper:



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

This morning (too early to recall) I became a great-grandfather.
The boy, mom, dad and my son and his wife (I would have said daughter but that sounds weird - even to me) are all doing well.
My son and daughter (in-law) are moving to new digs this month and their son and daughter-in-law are moving too. What a way to start out life with a new baby.....


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Woo Hoo!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulations That is great


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

Congrats. 

No kids of my own, but I agree. I prep for the next generation. I may one day have kids, and it'll be a nice feeling to be able to provide for them in hard times


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Congratulations! My your Grandson be a source of pride and enjoyment for you and your family!

Desert Marine


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Congrats old man


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Congratulations Paul!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

May your grandson be a source of joy forever.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Congrats, Mr. Paul


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Congrats Paul. Our Granddaughter is coming up on 23 months old and added greatly to my desire to make sure my family is safe and sound.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

Congratulations on the newest member of your family. Family is the biggest and best reason to prep.

-Infidel


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone - I didn't really do much - it's the young-uns that put in the work. I just get to spoil him rotten and then send him home.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

welcome little one! and congratulations to you!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Thanks everyone - I didn't really do much - it's the young-uns that put in the work. I just get to spoil him rotten and then send him home.


LOL, That's the best part! Congratulations!


----------



## taps50 (Sep 28, 2013)

Congrats! One of the main reasons I am prepping is so I can protect my two nieces and my nephew in a SHTF scenario.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Congratulation! and it makes you great grandpa to boot


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Congratulations! I know I never cared about prepping until I had kids to keep safe. They sure are a blessing...and the future. Enjoy that grandbaby!


----------

